# How To Take Your Basketball Skills To The Next Level



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

Growing up I remember hearing two phrases very frequently. "Practice becomes perfect" and "perfect practice makes perfect".

I noticed that the people who told me that "perfect practice makes perfect" were either successful basketball players, or successful basketball coaches. The way you practice translates into the way you perform on the basketball court.

Look, practice does make perfect but you should make an effort to practice with the big picture in mind. And the big picture is to become the best basketball player you can be. Nowadays, practice alone is not enough if you want to be better than your competition. For example, if you practice shooting your jumpshots from random spots on the court on random days do you think you're going to see more improvement than someone who has a consistent daily routine where they begin with mid range shots from the corners, wings, and top of the key and then finish with three point shots from the corners, wings, and top of the key?

See what I'm saying? You game will improve if you practice everyday but your game will explode if you practice "perfectly" every day. 

If you want to practice the right way make sure you practice with high intensity, and focus on the task at hand. Every jumpshot you take should be done with your best form. Every time you dribble you should dribble the basketball hard and low. Everytime you drive to the basket you should elevate off of the ground and finish high at the rim. 

If you want to perform at a high level on the basketball court, you have to practice at a high level. There is no way around it. Talent can only get you so far.


----------



## tomalter01 (Apr 3, 2013)

Practice make the man perfect do practice as much as possible jump to next level of *basketball*


----------

